# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Одиннадцать заповедей мудрой женщины

## Irina

*Одиннадцать правил, принципов, заповедей для каждой женщины, которая хочет быть счастливой…*

1 Все твои надежды должны быть реалистичны.

2 Никогда не забывай о том, что тебе дорого в жизни, и не теряй достоинства.

3 Не старайся угодить мужчине больше, чем он старается угодить тебе.

4 Если мужчина опаздывает на свидание, не жди его слишком долго, по крайней мере не дольше, чем он обычно ждет тебя.

5 Не переусердствуй, погружаясь в драмы и проблемы живущего рядом мужчины; не следует искать для него оправданий, если он этих оправданий не заслуживает.

6 Не сотвори себе божка из смертного мужчины.

7 Судить о человеке следует только по его делам, а красивые слова стоят не слишком много.

8 Не нужно терпеть оскорбления и обиды, в какой бы форме они не проявлялись.

9 Не забывай, что ты – личность, не зарывай в землю свои таланты, постарайся, чтобы твои способности нашли применение, и не теряй своей внутренней независимости.

10 Всегда будь честной по отношению к мужчинам и веди себя так, чтобы они уважали тебя.

11 Мудрые женщины знают,что быть мудрой нелегко, но это не препятствие, если вы решили образумиться

Ваши отзывы и мнения....

----------

